# Maidstone reptile show!!!!



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

:devil: Yes!!!!!!!! a show at my door
It wasnt perfect but its just started so i hope its better next year :2thumb:
but i got away with an Albino Horned Frog, 5 Tree Frogs & some equipment.............so not to bad

Who else went to the Maidstone Show?


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

We went to maidstone.

The OH bought himself a lavender bloodred het hypo and a fire which is an amel bloodred

He bought me an enigma het bell :mf_dribble:


----------



## acereptiles (Aug 30, 2006)

We did and, for our personal collection, got an adult trio of Children's Pythons, a pair of Spotted Pythons, a Green Bottle Blue T, & a juvie Mexican Red Rump T.

Also picked up some nice stuff for the shop's stock.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

Its impossible to go to a show and not buy anything:lol2:
If i had anymore money i would have walked out with a few of them juv egg eater they had for sale but i had no more money left :bash: so next time im going to bring ALOT more money


----------



## sean k (Dec 20, 2007)

*show*

it was really good i got a couple of frogs. lol


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*yeah*

it was awsome i got my self 4 leos lol and a heat mat !
1 patternless female
1 albino
1 blizzard
1 normal
got the normal for 11 pound awsome !


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

I got a SHCT with a very nice carrot tail indeed. I got two books, 1 on bearded and frilled dragons and 1 on reptile parasites. I got a heatmat and plastic box thingy, like a faunarium. It was great!


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

repkid said:


> I got a SHCT with a very nice carrot tail indeed. I got two books, 1 on bearded and frilled dragons and 1 on reptile parasites. I got a heatmat and plastic box thingy, like a faunarium. It was great!


I think I possibly saw you there :Na_Na_Na_Na: I saw a few people I recognise from here, but didn't want to go up to strangers and look like a stalker!


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

yep, picked up some dry goods, was good to see how many people 'locally' (I'm aware people traveled too) come out the wood work for the same hobby. Its was closer than some of the shops I hit up. seemed alot of leo's, corns and boas but to be honest it's a breeders meet and these are the staple of the hobby really......I am aware there was a list up on here and there were bugs and a few lizards too. 

I thought it was a good turn out for a town show.

Really enjoyed it, so did the OH (suprised me) was tempted with more frogs but have a project mid way so it isn't fair till thats finished.

ROLL ON NEXT YEAR


----------



## gtm (Jan 23, 2008)

i went along - not much there for the tortoise fancier except Terrific Tortoises :2thumb: and his fantastic Ibera Juveniles - I spend enjoyable couple of hours looking at all the other reptiles & chewing the fat with TT & I also got a couple of UVB tubes & some calcium spay.


----------



## lostworldreptiles (Oct 19, 2007)

we displayed at the show today and to be honest thought it was a success. Ok it was not the busiest show I have everybeen to but it was well organized for traders and plenty of room for people to vies the stands. I am sure that next year it will be even better. I agree there was alot of leo's and corn would be nice to see something alittle different next time. Would liek to say a big thank to Grant and Darren of MRAC as the took a big rick with there own money to organize show, I know Darren did not sleep last night worrying about the turn out. No need to worry now Darren as you both done a great job.

Would just like to say thank you to everyone that visited the stand and to the people who helped us out. Look forward to seeing you all at the shop soon.

On a negative note I have to say it the food in the cafe was terrible it was dry and needs improving. also I am a grow man if I ask for a bacon stick I want a stick with more than 1 rasher of bacon in it. (I dont mind payin)

Regards Karl


----------



## Ruby Rue (Mar 21, 2008)

I was not nocking the leo/corn thing as I have a snow corn and am looking at maybe another corn or a rat snake, was expecting more amphibians looking at the list on here and we got there at 10:45 and I didn't see any newts or sallys and thought I'd seen them on the list,

to me it was a good turn out and there were some real deals to be had I'm sure I saw a snow corn for £20 and 5x green tree frogs for £25 so in my mind if I was looking for something like that I would be over the moon.


I'm not knocking the event by any means and want to congratulate the orgernisers as it was set out spaciously and felt organised not some crowded jumble sale.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

lostworldreptiles said:


> we displayed at the show today and to be honest thought it was a success. Ok it was not the busiest show I have everybeen to but it was well organized for traders and plenty of room for people to vies the stands. I am sure that next year it will be even better. I agree there was alot of leo's and corn would be nice to see something alittle different next time. Would liek to say a big thank to Grant and Darren of MRAC as the took a big rick with there own money to organize show, I know Darren did not sleep last night worrying about the turn out. No need to worry now Darren as you both done a great job.
> 
> Would just like to say thank you to everyone that visited the stand and to the people who helped us out. Look forward to seeing you all at the shop soon.
> 
> ...


 IF YOU EAT TO MUCH BACON YOU WILL GET FAT:lol2::lol2:


----------



## lostworldreptiles (Oct 19, 2007)

Well Terry there was not alot of chance of that happening at that cafe was there. anyway I am trying to catch you up LOL LOL


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

lostworldreptiles said:


> Well Terry there was not alot of chance of that happening at that cafe was there. anyway I am trying to catch you up LOL LOL


:notworthy::lol2:


----------



## Javeo (May 4, 2008)

It was a good show, though I went for the amphibians and there wernt too many. I did end up buying a yemen cham and a couple more mantids  hopefully next year it will be bigger and we'll see more variety.


----------



## HS (Mar 19, 2008)

Javeo said:


> It was a good show, though I went for the amphibians and there wernt too many. I did end up buying a yemen cham and a couple more mantids  hopefully next year it will be bigger and we'll see more variety.


Although there were a few different frogs, I didn't manage to attract any Amphibian breeders. Which is a shame because they would done have well. Maybe I didn't advertise in the right places, but we will remedy that for next year.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

well next year i should be getting a table along with a friend and we will have alot of differant amphibians forsale..........and maidstone show is like a couple of steps away from me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

went meaning to just look.

Ended up with a bubba royal

resolve=dead


----------



## mcfluffin (Mar 9, 2008)

salamandra said:


> well next year i should be getting a table along with a friend and we will have alot of differant amphibians forsale..........and maidstone show is like a couple of steps away from me:Na_Na_Na_Na:


Cool! H.S. Try asking Andrew from pollywog.co.uk and marc from dartfrog.co.uk ....also advertise on dendroworld.co.uk...loads of great dart frog breeders on there...perhaps some of us can club together to make a table or something ...mwhahahahahahahah :2thumb:


----------



## Justtds (Aug 12, 2008)

We went looking for garter snakes, no such luck. Ended up buying an Olive 2yro male Aurora House snake . Absolutely stunning snake and perfect for the setup we had ready. My boyfriend really liked it so i thought id get it for him, even though im the one looking after it. 

Saw loads more i loved and wanted, pictus geckos come to mind, gargoile geckos, cresties galore. Grabbed couple other bits from the kit stands but overall a relatively cheap day.


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

yes grou[ping up to make a large table would be great: victory:


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

cant wait till next maidstone show:lol2:


----------

